# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El debate sobre el agua vuelve al Congreso la próxima semana con la discusión de un texto de las Cortes de Aragón

## Embalses

*El debate sobre el agua vuelve al Congreso la próxima semana con la discusión de un texto de las Cortes de Aragón    	* 
17-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El debate sobre el agua volverá la próxima semana al Pleno del Congreso de los Diputados, que ha incluido en su orden del día dos iniciativas relativas a este tema, una remitida por las Cortes de Aragón, cuya discusión quedó pendiente en la anterior legislatura, y otra enviada por el Gobierno que incluye medidas para paliar los efectos de la sequía en cuatro cuencas hidrográficas .

El polémico asunto de los recursos hídricos estará de nuevo presente en la Cámara pocas semanas después de que el Pleno aceptase tramitar el proyecto de reforma del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, que ha suscitado discrepancias entre las comunidades de Levante y la castellano-manchega, puesto que fija para 2015 la caducidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

Así las cosas, el martes, la sesión plenaria se abrirá con el debate sobre el texto procedente de Aragón, que contempla la modificación del Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas de 2001 y que se aprobó con anterioridad a la reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía de esta comunidad.

Es decir, esta norma es previa a la asunción como competencia exclusiva de Aragón de la explotación de los aprovechamientos hidráulicos aragoneses cuando las aguas discurran íntegramente dentro del territorio de la comunidad.

El texto que el Congreso recibió en 2004, y que ahora debe decidir si tramita o no, establece que las comunidades autónomas tengan voz y voto en las decisiones que adopten las juntas de Explotación y en la comisiones de desembalse. Las autonomías estarán representadas "de forma proporcional a la superficie de cada comunidad incluida en el ámbito de dichos órganos".

EL JUEVES, CONVALIDACIÓN DEL DECRETO LEY

Dos días después, el Pleno del Congreso decidirá si convalida el decreto ley aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros el pasado 24 de octubre por el que se adoptan una serie de medidas urgentes para paliar los efectos de la sequía en las cuencas hidrográficas de Júcar, Segura, Guadiana y Guadalquivir. Esta norma tiene por objeto establecer medidas de apoyo a los titulares de derechos al uso de agua para riego en los ámbitos territoriales afectados por la sequía, cuando hayan tenido una dotación inferior al 50 por 100 de lo normal.

Así, por este decreto ley se concede la exención de determinadas tasas de agua para riego, extendiéndola a los abastecimientos afectados por la escasez de recursos. Asimismo, se prorroga el Real Decreto Ley de 16 de diciembre de 2005, de medidas urgentes para la regulación de las transacciones de derechos de aprovechamiento de aguas, que, según el Gobierno, se ha revelado como un instrumento útil para la reasignación voluntaria de derechos de agua.

También, se prorroga, hasta el 30 de noviembre de 2009, la vigencia de los Reales Decretos 1265/2005, de 21 de octubre y 25 de noviembre de 2005, por los que se adoptaron medidas administrativas excepcionales para la gestión de recursos en las cuencas de los ríos Júcar, Segura, Tajo, Guadiana, Guadalquivir y Ebro, respectivamente.

Por otro lado, el decreto ley exime al Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel de la aportación correspondiente a la tarifa de conducción del abastecimiento Tajo-Segura, dado el "escaso" aprovechamiento de los recursos trasvasados anteriormente, según el Ejecutivo.

Además, prevé la realización de determinadas obras hidráulicas, para las que se incluye la declaración de utilidad pública a los efectos de la ocupación temporal y expropiación forzosa de bienes y derechos, así como la de urgente necesidad de la ocupación de un conjunto de actuaciones vinculadas con la lucha contra la sequía.

----------

